# Med gas for animal hospital.



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm in a smaller shop, 95% service .A local animal chain asked the boss to run oxygen lines to all of the clinics.Ok...Nice work but I'm sure we are not set up to do this.3/8 OD runs,brazed and likely nitrogen purged,or treated like any med gas line.All the clinics have 3-4 drops in them.
This was dropped in my lap. When I was in commercial shops this wasn't a problem as we had guys who ran out and were paid to figure out the details,bid and get the jobs we ran with specs and did the work..I'm not paid for that and am clueless what the material will come close to $ alone.:blink:
Anyone?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

It's going to be a Level 3 system.

Per NFPA 99 it has to be installed by a certified installer, if there is going to be Medical grade oxygen supplied in the building.

Your looking at cleaned and capped copper ACR/OXY pipe
Cleaned and bagged fittings
$130 a lb for 15%
Cush Clamps for unistrut hangers (that's how we anchor our overhead runs here)
Med gas outlets in each exam room
Zone valve for each wing served
manifold set up if it's going to be cylinder fed
Local and master alarm panel to monitor oxygen levels in pipe and at manifold.
Control leads to wire local and master alarm panels together...

That's just to name a few if it's a bonifide inspected job...


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

do you have the med cert? 

new tools for the job.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

There are med gas fittings now that do not require brazing or purging. 

I'll have to see if I can find the name. It escapes me....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Also, tell boss man that after you're done, a verification test "shall be performed by a party other than the installing contractor." NFPA 5.3.12.3.1.5

He better know how much and who is paying for that when oxygen lines are done.

5.3.12.3.1.4 states: "Verification testing shall be conducted by a party techincally competent and experienced in the field of medical gas and vacuum system verification and meeting the requirements of ASSE 6030, _Professional Qualifications for Medical Gas System Verifiers_."


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Also, tell boss man that after you're done, a verification test "shall be performed by a party other than the installing contractor." NFPA 5.3.12.3.1.5
> 
> He better know how much and who is paying for that when oxygen lines are done.
> 
> 5.3.12.3.1.4 states: "Verification testing shall be conducted by a party techincally competent and experienced in the field of medical gas and vacuum system verification and meeting the requirements of ASSE 6030, Professional Qualifications for Medical Gas System Verifiers."


They aren't cheap either..


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

Question regarding the cleaned and bagged fittings. Any suggestions on cleaning my own fittings? any difference between myself cleaning and bagging them vs buying them bagged. they get real pricey.



Plumberman said:


> It's going to be a Level 3 system.
> 
> Per NFPA 99 it has to be installed by a certified installer, if there is going to be Medical grade oxygen supplied in the building.
> 
> ...


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Please see the dishwasher thread....


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

slowforthecones said:


> Question regarding the cleaned and bagged fittings. Any suggestions on cleaning my own fittings? any difference between myself cleaning and bagging them vs buying them bagged. they get real pricey.


NFPA 99 2005 states you can clean "loose" fittings with Non Phosphate TSP, away from the job site then transport them cleaned in bags, lets say a zip lock bag for example.

We clean them on site which the inspectors here don't mind. Mix the TSP in a one gallon bucket with water and throw a few fittings in, let them sit for a little while and then they are good to go.


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> It's going to be a Level 3 system.
> 
> Per NFPA 99 it has to be installed by a certified installer, if there is going to be Medical grade oxygen supplied in the building.
> 
> ...


Small animal clinics. But ...true that on all the med gas stuff above this!
Would all that directly apply to the critter clinic though?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

If they spec it as a Level 3 system per NFPA 99 then, yes

We have done some vet clinics down here and it had to be installed by ASSE 6010 installers and brazers per medical gas code.


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

I was a bother to many people as the boss thought we would snake some 3/8 soft through the ceilings!!! EEeeek.
Someone comfirmed my initial feeling.. Level 3 system per NFPA 99.
Thanks again all.


----------



## gasaman (Oct 19, 2009)

???Your boss needs more education!!! What a moron!


----------

